# Dealing w/people who don't understand rescue



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Does anyone have any tips on dealing with a potential adopter who obviously has never had a rescued dog before? I keep answering the same questions over and over no matter which dog they are asking about. The adopter's sister is there also, not sure if she lives there or is visiting, but she's really annoying. I took one dog over that is a bit skittish and had some other issues and I was very upfront about everything and told them to bring her by the clinic and we'll run some tests on her that I hadn't gotten around to doing because of all the other crises (Midge's pup getting sick, my bulldog getting beat up, one of the dogs getting out of the fence, etc). (They were taking the dog for a few days on a trial basis, like a foster to adopt thing). They called me back the next day and had me come get the dog and the sister told me I should put the dog down because she's so skittish! I had to bite my tongue but I told her no, I'm not going to put the dog down unless there is something major wrong with her health that can't be treated, and that's what rescues do, they take in dogs and find them homes and some of them come with baggage. They keep asking me how long have you had the dog, does she have papers, do you know her bloodline. It's all I can do not to get smart with them and tell them she wasn't carrying her pedigree around out in the pasture where her owners dumped her. It is a nice family and I think they will make good owners but it's irritating. They want a big gSD but Lady is a good size if she doesn't grown any bigger! lol I'll be crazy by the time they decide. (lady is not a big gsd).


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am not sure I would place a dog there after that! That's my first reaction, then I think, well education is good. But if that doesn't work, I'd go back to my original thought.









I was just looking at this site this morning:
http://www.widogrescue.com/whatisrescue.html

Kind of neat stuff!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

you are so right what do they think a rescue is a perfect wonderful dog they got for free?
People are really nuts
Rescue means that they were in som kind of bad circumstances The people are too dumb to have this dog find it another home

There is a lady here who rescued a sheep dog that is skittish thea are working with her now and come here nearly every night to try to get her to socialize she is getting better but they LOVE her and ae willing to work at it.....


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't place a dog with them. It sounds like the want a pretty GSD as a show piece, OK look my dog's parentw were from Germany or my dogs parents where the really the best show dogs.

Val


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

All the time...

I would also decline these people.

I did end up telling people in the past that the dog unfortunately forgot to take his pedigree along when he broke the chain and ran away from the home where he was nearly starved to death. They wanted me to give them proof that they can show to their neighbors that the dog is purebred.

I have to admit that I cannot stand individuals who feel entitled to a dog housebroken on my rug and treat me like some loser who has nothing better to do with life than to clean their dog's crap. I housebreak every foster and I expect the new owners to be prepared to continue so (usually it is not necessary) with their own dog. I won't deal with primadonnas who are too good to housebreak or train their own dog. I did tell some very arrogant ones that our volunteers are not paid big bucks to housebreak their beloved dog on our rugs and that there are no governmental housbreaking programs for individuals who are too god to bother with that. These applicants get declined even when the dog is perfectly trained or housebroken. Many assume that people who care about anything but personal gain, comfort, entertainment and convenience are losers and treat us accordingly.

So for $250 the dog has to be: perfectly trained, preferably advanced obedience, he cannot possibly have an accident in the new home, good with other dogs, big and small, good with cats, the neighbor's cat who likes to lounge on the lawn has to like the dog, vaccinated, spayed and neutered, perfectly healthy, hips (and now elbows) checked, good with people but has to recognize bad people and protect the family from them, good with children, young and old, not a chewer, not a barker, does not go on furniture or into the trash, comatose and active at the same time, 1-2 years old, because they really won't bother with a puppy, and of course totally beautiful.

I sometimes send these applicant a link to a breeder's web page where a dog that satisfies their requirements is listed for $8,000-$10,000.

The sense of entitlement of people never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## dchamness (Oct 18, 2008)

Dawn...I have to agree, I would decline them. And I would tell them why...that their expectations of a rescue dog are just far too high. If they want a pedigreed papered dog they need to find a good breeder and BUY one. I know MOGS requires their dogs to be taken through obedience class by their new adopters...it is in their contract. Perhaps you might consider adopting such a requirement?
Every now and then I would get a papered Italian Greyhound into rescue...not that it mattered, they were all speutered anyway! And that's exactly how I told potential adopters... what does it matter? You CANNOT brred this dog anyway! If you want to perform in AKC events such as obedience get an ILP # from UKC.
And of course there's always doggie DNA tests to confirm breed.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think a lot would depend on why they're asking those questions. Depending on who has their ear, they could have some wrong ideas that are due to ignorance rather than snobbishness. For example, sometimes I worry reading this board that newbies are going to get the wrong ideas. If someone says their dog is "skittish" or "shy" or "nervous" there are some members who very quickly jump in, with no further information, and tell them the dog has "weak nerves" and that it's genetic and that it can be managed but never really fixed. 

Well, that may or may not be true. In rescue, there is usually a far simpler explanation. We know that yes, some dogs have weak nerves, but that a lot of dogs have just had really crappy experiences with people or not a lot of socialization, and it makes total sense for them to be a little worried about things until they get used to all the new. Most of the dogs I take in have never been inside, on a leash, walked up stairs, in a car, had a bath... and the list goes on. Why WOULDN'T a dog like that be a little nervous about new things? I know I would be! Why do we expect more of dogs?









If these folks have somehow gotten the idea that they need to know the pedigree so they can know if the dog is genetically temperamentally sound, that could be the problem. Similarly, there are plenty of websites and info out there that says "check the lines!" "are the dogs titled?" "inbred?" etc. So, I can see a couple reasons that well-meaning but uninformed people might be asking those kinds of questions that weren't because they wanted to brag on their fancy dog. 

HOWEVER, even giving them all the benefit of the doubt and assuming all that is true, people who have been listening to people who don't know what they're talking about are likely to go on listening to people who don't know what they're talking about and that can mean problems. I can't tell you how many dogs I've been asked to help evaluate or deal with because the people watched and episode of the Dog Whisperer and are now convinced their dog is dominant, or someone whose neighbor/sister/father/aunt watched and episode and has now convinced them that their dog is dominant. It's hard to retrain these people and they have a tendency to blame the problems they're having on the dog (bad breeding, previous abuse, overly dominant etc) instead of saying "what am I doing that's contributing to this situation? How can I help my dog?" 

To me, the people sound inexperienced and confused about what they are looking for. I would try talking with them further in the spirit of education, but unless something amazing happened, they would not be getting one of my dogs.









Good luck with it!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: I sometimes send these applicant a link to a breeder's web page where a dog that satisfies their requirements is listed for $8,000-$10,000.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I work with a rescue group and my primary job is to foster dogs, and during that time train them as best I can. In the situation you described, I would not allow these folks to adopt a dog. They are simply to picky, and there is no such thing as a perfect dog. 

One other note. It sounds like even if these folks bought an expensive dog, they would not be satisfied. I have an expensive GSD, and he is great. But the rescues I have fostered, including one I adopted, in there own way are just as good. Yes, some come with a bit of baggage, but whatever the problems are, they can be dealt with and corrected.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: there is no such thing as a perfect dog.
> 
> It sounds like even if these folks bought an expensive dog, they would not be satisfied.


I totally agree with this!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

There are some people who have a bad habit of asking the same questions over and over again in anticipation of hearing the answer they want to hear. They'll even go so far as to ask the same question in a different way...maybe unconsciously thinking they are asking a different question.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I've done homevisits for a small rescue and I would never approve these people.

I will never forget taking a dog with me to do a home visit after meeting the couple and their bratty child at an adoption event. While I was out in the backyard checking the fencing, I heard the child say to his mother, "I don't want a dog - I want a toy." And he stamped his foot. The dog didn't stay at that house.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

Just a thought.......Shouldn't rescues have some kind of paperwork, pamphlet or something that explains exactly what a rescue is and educates the potential dog owner as to what kind of dog they can expect? I think it would keep people from thinking of rescues as "a cheap way to get an $8000 dog".


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

please...i join the voices who say no dog for these people...don't think i would tell them why, so many people out there with mental health issues...jmo.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I would not adopt to these people. I don't disqualify people for lack of knowledge....if they can be educated...and I welcome questions. 

But to express that a dog should be euthanized for being skittish....as opposed to asking what can be done for it? or saying...wow...she's too much for us...I hope you can help her and she gets better.........scares me. It's apparent...that their answer to issues...is euthanization rather than being committed and working on issues...I would worry about a dog in their care that did not have the cusion of a rescue contract.........


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

We do. But it's a fine line because you aren't trying to say that all rescue dogs are damaged goods or have problems. Many do not. And many are so-called "high end" dogs that just found themselves out of a home for one reason or another. 

I think what we really want is people who are looking for a companion and family member first and foremost, understand what a dog (any dog) is and is not, and then are ethically motivated to give a needy dog a home. 

There are those special people who are moved to rescue a dog with issues or special needs, and those people are extra wonderful. But honestly, I think these people sound like they are inexperienced about what to expect from a dog, rescue or not, and are blaming canine behavior on the fact that she's a rescue. If they bought a dog, they'd probably find some other reason to find blame for undersirable behavior. People like that are all about externalizing problems onto the dog. It's frustrating and a bad situation for the dog.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: that their answer to issues...is euthanization rather than being committed and working on issues...I would worry about a dog in their care


AGREE!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

It sounds like you see something in this family that they could possibly give a GSD a good home.









They are being honest about what they can handle. 
It will just be harder to find them the right dog. I would rather people be honest. 
(I am leary that they brought up the PTS). 

As someone that fostered then adopted. It was very hard for me to understand rescue. 

I had got previous animals from shelters or the streets. 

It is very hard for people looking on the outside to understand. Seriously we felt like we rescued Shadow from the rescue (they were just starting out). 
They can be so overwhelmed and the dogs so insane because of all the issues and they need SO much socialily and health wise. 
At first as a person who has never dealt with a rescue, at all, you think OMG are you people crazy?? This dog, or THESE dogs need this and this....it can be overwhelming. 
SO you either turn your back, like these people might do and look for the PERFECT DOG







, or you get in the trenches and help the rescue like I am trying to do. It is not an easy world to step into, it may be second nature to some here. 

I am a huge animal lover. I sometimes feel it is just to much to stomach. Just my honest opinon, it is very hard to admit these things. I am learning so much so fast. 

It started as I wanted to help a dog (Shadow), now he has changed my entire life.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DanoJust a thought.......Shouldn't rescues have some kind of paperwork, pamphlet or something that explains exactly what a rescue is and educates the potential dog owner as to what kind of dog they can expect? I think it would keep people from thinking of rescues as "a cheap way to get an $8000 dog".


If anyone wants to provide some text ideas and needs a general rescue pamphlet, I would volunteer to make one. With pictures of my dogs of course.







I'm not a graphic designer or marketer or anything, but have to use Publisher a lot for work, so it's always on the desktop looking to distract me!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Rescues have this information on their web pages, usually.
The fact that the information is readily available does not mean that people will bother to read it. Information on paper may reinforce it, but, again, there must be some effort from the adopters side to read it.


----------



## oregongsdr111 (Nov 20, 2005)

I think at times people like the idea of owning a GSD, but do not like the personality of a GSD.

Sometimes when we meet people in person I have to lead them to a breed that has the personality they are really looking for.

Many folks just do not understand that most of our rescues are not going to be like a big old lovable Lab, and maul you with kisses day one.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree, they are trying to use them as home decoration and a beauty symbol.
We have a hard time with placing pretty young GSDs as we have tons of applicants who should never own a dog applying for these.
Is seems that people get the urge to own the dogs without being willing or able to handle them.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

> Quote:I am not sure I would place a dog there after that! That's my first reaction, then I think, well education is good. But if that doesn't work, I'd go back to my original thought


If the reaction after 1 day with the dog was to put her down, I agree with those above. That's all it would take for me not to let them adopt.

I have to wonder how many dogs they may have already put down when all they needed was training or socialization - or maybe just didn't turn out pretty enough.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Dano,

all rescues are different, but with the dogs I foster if there are any issues I demand I do the home visit. I tell the people that want to adopt the dog everything about the dog's background, and if I have concerns I share those 100 percent. And I tend to be on the critical/paranoid side, and have no problems refusing an adoption.

And, So far, so good I was informed by my rescue group that I have never had a dog returned.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Thanks for all the input. In all fairness, these people have owned a GSD and a collie before and both were 12 when they were ultimately put to sleep or died from bone cancer or horrible hip dysplasia. I was totally honest with them about the first dog, I was hoping they were up to taking her and working with her, she does not do well in my home and I have no other foster home for her. So far they have not called me to come and get Lady. She is a much easier dog to deal with but still has bad habits. They say they are willing to work on the bad habits. The sister is the one who irritates me, I hope she's only visiting! ;-). The thing is the first dog I took over there is registered but I told them there are no champion bloodlines in that pedigree. The breeder didn't care about that, he just bred for money. I just sent in the registration papers for grins and giggles. And the blood work on her is not horribly abnormal. She is on some medication and some supplements. She just needs a home that is willing to work with her and she needs it sooner than later.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I wish these folks were closer to my home, because depsite any previous comments it would be nice if they could meet my current foster, Zoie.

The key with Zoie is a small bit of experience with whomever adopts her. And then, among the dogs I have fostered she would be Number 1.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Well Lady has only given them a few problems so far but they dispute her age (estimated to be 1 year) because she's chewed up a couple of things. If that's how they base age then I guess my 12 yr old lab/GR is still a pup and my roommates 7 yr old GR mix is still a pup because they both enjoy tearing up paper and stuff. They also told me she rushes the door everytime it's open so that must be why she got away from her previous family so often. Hmm, I told them that a deputy sheriff picked her up after her family had dumped her out on a dirt road. Prior to that he had one experience with the dog, not sure if he found it and returned it back to them or what because he said something about they had her chained in the front yard. Soo, not sure where they got the idea she had run away from her yard before because I'm not quite sure what happened prior to them dumping her on the dirt road. lol I explained to them that all of that, the chewing and the darting out the door is due to her previous owner's lack of training. I have already told them she needs some obedience work. I think I'm going to just start a stuffed animal rescue. Those should go over really well!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

We put Sarge, the stuffed beany baby GSD on Petfinder once as joke. he did not shed, talk back, did not need training and exercise, etc. just the perfect dog. We got applications and inquiries for Sarge. Somebody wanted to know how much he weighs (half a pound).

Petfinder did not like Sarge and they removed him.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

I remember Sarge! I also remember that Cila said the rescue has gotten applications on him, too.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Petfinder needs to get a sense of humor! lol I will be finalizing Lady's adoption today.


----------

